
Top 5 Signs You Are Working with a Cowboy Software Consultant - dragthor
http://metroize.com/cowboy-software-consultant/
======
mimo777
This article sounds like its discussing a very specific person and not a class
of people. I don't see much in the way of solutions other than 'fire the guy',
so it sounds like someone needs to vent. We've all been there and either
inherited or hired a bad developer. Do you need a hug?

------
dragthor
No hugs, but much appreciated.

Definitely an entire class of people. Maybe since I am on the east coast/NYC
area there are more cowboys? When I worked in Colorado there seemed less. And
when I worked one time (small sample size) there were zero cowboys.

Probably just the culture of the employer.

